# is this safe?? trailer hitch height



## fishin_magician (Mar 28, 2015)

Is this too high .... Note that I'm at a slight angle I just want to be safe.... The trailer is off level by 4 inches Should I drop the hitch?


----------



## Johnny (Mar 28, 2015)

your options:

rotate your hitch over to lower it a few inches
use as is with your motor up and locked (with a transom saver)
always strap your boat to your trailer.

then, you are good to go


oh, and put it in the water as much as possible !!


----------



## fishin_magician (Mar 28, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny
That's for the reply... That's the low end of the hitch.. Don't have a transom saver but I have transom straps and x2 straps that will go around the boat and trailer... Motor is a 2 stroke so it can be laid on its back.. Could I just put it in the boat?? Or am o asking for more problems


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 28, 2015)

Your good to go, I always like a safety chain on the front. Can't tell if you got one or not.
Tim


----------



## fishin_magician (Mar 28, 2015)

earl60446 said:


> Your good to go, I always like a safety chain on the front. Can't tell if you got one or not.
> Tim


Thank you.. Yes I do have a safety chain in the front its connected to the I hook on the top of the bow couldn't fit both the winch hook & safety hook in the same one


----------



## Johnny (Mar 28, 2015)

of course you can carry the motor inside the boat.
It just depends on how much of a hassle it is to take it off and put it on.
piece of carpet so the motor doesn't get scratched up.

Just magnified your photos and was wondering how much tongue weight you have
at the bumper ??? Not sure, but I think a hundred pounds or more would be adequate
for a boat n motor that size. maybe someone else can clarify the tongue weight issue.

your call !!!


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 28, 2015)

I would get a drop ball mount. It's always best to have your trailer as level as possible.


----------



## fishin_magician (Mar 29, 2015)

I could not find a 5 inch drop for a 1 1/4 receiver so I had to get a 1 1/4 to 2" adapter and a 2 in adjustable drop hitch


----------



## Johnny (Mar 29, 2015)

I have the 1-1/4" receiver on my Jeep Cherokee and HATE IT !!
It is firmly bolted to the frame and is of good welded quality,
it is just that I have used the 2" heavy duty for so long, it just seems like spaghetti to me.

and the more adjustable links you add to it to make it fit your trailer,
IN MY MIND, it is compromising the integrity of the original hitch by putting unnecessary
force in the first coupling. The area in the yellow circle would be my primary concern.
So please keep an eye on your welds and keep it clean to see if any cracks develop over time.
BUT, your boat is "probably" within the safe weight category with no worries.

Please understand,
This is strictly my frame of thinking...... maybe I am putting too much thought into it.


----------



## Abraham (Mar 29, 2015)

Using a 1 1/4 hitch to haul a boat would worry me more than the height with which yours is sitting tbh. Those small hitches are for bike racks and things like that I thought.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 29, 2015)

Another issue, well, question really . . . . 

is your winch post welded to the frame ? or bolted on.

Here is what I would toy with in my mind - - - if the winch post is bolted on,
I would consider moving it forward quite a bit then make all the necessary adjustments
in the bunks, etc. I doubt you can move the axle forward but does not seem necessary.
Just an idea . . . . the trailer just looks too long, or the boat is too far back to look right.
see the modified photo of your rig with the winch post moved forward.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 29, 2015)

fishin_magician said:


> I could not find a 5 inch drop for a 1 1/4 receiver so I had to get a 1 1/4 to 2" adapter and a 2 in adjustable drop hitch


I have seen 6" drop hitch's in 1-1/4" on ebay. You could take the adjustable hitch to a welder and have it reworked to 1-1/4".


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 29, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> Another issue, well, question really . . . .
> 
> is your winch post welded to the frame ? or bolted on.
> 
> ...


Longer trailers are easier to back up and you don't have to back the tow vehicle in to the water. As long as the trailer has the proper tongue weight the length is fine.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 29, 2015)

I install hitches daily. Our standard height is 18" to the top of the ball.

I wouldn't use the 1.25 to 2" adapter. You've extended the weight further out. It doesn't seem like you have a bunch of tongue weight, so it should be OK. I just wouldn't do it.


----------



## evidrine (Mar 30, 2015)

Keep searching until you find a proper drop hitch. Your boat is light enough that I wouldn't worry about it. Make sure you have tow chains and a good pin in your receiver. I think you are over thinking this. Keep it simple.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 30, 2015)

It looks like a pretty light boat/trailer, but I personally wouldn't want that many joints.


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 30, 2015)

earl60446 said:


> Your good to go, I always like a safety chain on the front. Can't tell if you got one or not.
> Tim



Your trailer is pretty darn level, the boat is propped up in front a little. As I said before, your fine, go fishing. You don't need
all that extra gear on your hitch.

Tim


----------



## boguesounder (Mar 30, 2015)

I agree with Earl, you're good. Get on the water. Id take off that adapter. That long trailer will keep your truck tires dry also. Good for the salt launchings. Fish on...


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 31, 2015)

I saw a Reese drop mount on a vehicle in our parking lot today so they are out there. I think this is it.

https://www.globalindustrial.com/p/...nterlock-ball-mount-7-l-x-2-1-2-drop-x-2-rise

Here's the correct one updated.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 31, 2015)

JL8Jeff said:


> I saw a Reese drop mount on a vehicle in our parking lot today so they are out there. I think this is it.
> 
> https://www.globalindustrial.com/p/...mpaignId=T9F&gclid=CO-w1s_v08QCFe7m7AodjgUA6A


That's for a 2" receiver.


----------



## JoshKeller (Mar 31, 2015)

trailer itself looks pretty level to me? the boat looks to be up on rollers or the bunks arent level. As light as that boat is, i wouldnt worry about the 1 1/4" hitch at all.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 1, 2015)

If it pulls straight and doesn't bring the motor close to the ground I wouldn't worry about it. To me it would be counterproductive to add weight and weak points with all kinds of adapters and such just to get it level. As long as it is secured to the trailer it isn't going anywhere. I would use it and enjoy it if it were me, it doesn't appear to be a heavy boat/trailer combo. I pulled a decked out boat with my minivan and a 1 1/4'' hitch for years. We crossed Pennsylvania several times without a problem.


----------



## Riverdog (Apr 1, 2015)

Might as well use what you bought. It's a light boat and it's level now. Not sure about the smaller trailers, but the larger ones have some built in camber and toe in. Having it level will get you longer tire life. And just in case you go over a dip in the road, your less likely to drag your skeg.
I do think you should have searched a little more for a drop ball mount that would have fit you receiver.

Here's one on amazon. Curt MFG. Class 1 1 1/4" Ball Mount Hitch 
https://www.amazon.com/Curt-MFG-Class-Mount-Hitch/dp/B0052KB4KI


----------



## fishin_magician (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the replys guys I went fishing it was all good


----------



## Riverdog (Apr 3, 2015)

After all is said and done...that's what it's all about. 8)


----------



## shoeless (Jan 11, 2019)

Looking at the date stamps on the thread I'm betting the OP has come to resolution on this by now, but for people browsing around looking for thoughts ... seems like a larger tire/rim combo might be an option to at least partially mitigate. Obviously budget and the characteristics of the ramp enter the equation as well.

I bought a used trailer with 8" rims off Craig's List that hung off the back of my truck at a ludicrous angle. Needed tires, I didn't trust the bearings, and I hated the lug bolt (instead of lug nut) set up. 

I installed new hubs and 13" rim/tires. My recollection is it was about $160 total. Been trailering my 14' Duranautic with it past 3 years with no issues. Still not completely level, but way way better. Stacking hitch adapter on top of drop adapter doesn't seem like a long term wise move. Peace of mind is priceless.

By the way, if you buy a used trailer, remember to check the lug bolt torque before you drive it home. This purchase lost a wheel, at speed, on I-95 through North Philly; which was … exciting.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Jan 12, 2019)

As light as that boat and trailer are, you're fine. A single axle trailer can handle a lot of being out of level before it becomes a problem. The drop hitch with all the extra pins and angles will increase stress on some parts but this stuff is overbuilt enough to be able to handle the extra stress - it's made for towing stuff much bigger than what you're towing.

The only concern I have is the height of the prop off the ground. Tilt the motor up when you're on the road to get more clearance. If you will be traveling more than a few short miles to the ramp, $30 spent on a transom saver might save you hundreds in repairs.


----------



## ppine (Jan 12, 2019)

In the lower photo on flat ground, your trailer is pretty level. 
The position of the boat on the trailer makes it look like it is too high. 
With a boat that light I say you are fine as it is.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 12, 2019)

Well I must be paddling upstream - I intentionally have the receiver turned up & tongue riding high. Then it launches that much easier on the shallow ramp I have to use.


----------



## eshaw (Jan 12, 2019)

I sure wouldn't change out my tires to correct the angle. I have my trailer set up where the tongue sets almost level, it's a little high but not much. I like to be able to step in and out of my trailer from ground level without using the trailer itself. It really helps a lot when using a shallow ramp or a steep ramp when the water is down.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 13, 2019)

When I looked at the pic, my initial thought was is there enough tongue weight. 

That aside, everyone realize we are discussing an almost 4 year old post!


----------

